# Next day blocks



## Movaldriver (Feb 20, 2017)

Since Amazon supposedly monitors this site, what happened to next day blocks being released? I haven't seen any in a while. Used to sometimes get them 24 hours in advance. And always would see them at night for the next morning. Now all we get are 2 hours notice if we're lucky. At times it's 20 minutes!!! I miss knowing I have a block already scheduled and not having to wake up and frantically tap on my screen, hoping to not get beat out by bots when I do see one. Alot less stress if we can schedule a day ahead. Hopefully with the holidays this returns along with the non existent reserved blocks. Those are almost extinct now.


----------



## imfatandold (Sep 26, 2017)

scripts... blocks are still there 24 hours ahead. just join the rest of them and start cheating. DLA5 is owned by block sellers just look at the people showing up. a wise rabbit once said "if you cant beat em join em" i doubt amazon will terminate 98 percent of the flex drivers at DLA5


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver (Jun 21, 2016)

No.....they are NOT there anymore. Has nothing to do with "scripts". They stopped dropping the 24hr advanced blocks months ago. Might still be there for some locations but most don't do it anymore.....period!


----------



## Flex89 (Jun 12, 2016)

Sometimes they drop sometimes they don't. One day they might drop every shift, one day just evening , one day nothing. Like everything with Amazon they don't like to have a rhyme or reason. They don't you to get too comfortable


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver (Jun 21, 2016)

No doubt some may still drop 24hr advance blocks. My point was that it has nothing to do with "scripts or bots". You can still see them if they drop just have a hard time grabbing one. Our location started slowly phasing them out.......went from 6 a day, to 4, to 2.....1....now ZERO! Completely stopped dropping ANY advance blocks.


----------



## Flex89 (Jun 12, 2016)

Bots have been the Boogeyman of flex since the start. Even before they were even really being used, if someone was good at getting blocks they were "cheating". I know for the 10pm drop, I would swipe the amount of hours first, then just slamming that accept button. I could usually get 8 hours for the next day a couple times a week. Other times 4 hours. And people would say I was cheating.


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver (Jun 21, 2016)

Yeh.....the old 10pm drop! Used to really hate that game too!  But like you...figured out to swipe to later time slots and got enough work to meet my needs.
I was anti bot at one time but never described the drivers as "cheaters". I was always pointing the finger at amazon as they seem to make a "game" out of the process and continue to do so. So.....I still blame amazon WHOLLY for the bullshit of this gig.

I think if you took a poll most would want to see advanced blocks in ANY form. Next day, reserved etc.......the game of random releases, short window releases only encourage people to "game" the system.


----------



## Movaldriver (Feb 20, 2017)

It's pretty ridiculous the way they release now. Last minute scrambling to get to the warehouse is a way to create stressed out drivers. Better if we have advance notice than showing up all frazzled.


----------



## Placebo17 (Jan 20, 2017)

No more next day blocks at my warehouse. Next day blocks made this gig worth it since you didn't have to fish and waste time. 

Just show up to the warehouse, pick up a block, deliver, and go on with your life. I really hate the games the Flex program plays...


----------



## UberPasco (Oct 18, 2015)

Flex89 said:


> Bots have been the Boogeyman of flex since the start. Even before they were even really being used, if someone was good at getting blocks they were "cheating". I know for the 10pm drop, I would swipe the amount of hours first, then just slamming that accept button. I could usually get 8 hours for the next day a couple times a week. Other times 4 hours. And people would say I was cheating.


Yeah, how soon they forget. Before the bots, we were cheating because we were paying off someone in the WH, or they were playing favorites, etc. It had NOTHING to do with us being faster or smarter than them.


----------



## Movaldriver (Feb 20, 2017)

They also need to quit releasing just one at a time. If there's several available put them up for grabs! Makes it alot easier to get a block by fishing.


----------



## dkcs (Aug 27, 2014)

Blocks are still released 24 hours in advance depending on your service area, I've seen them in multiple foundblocks logs across the country. There aren't many of them but they are still there. In addition, there seems to be many more last minute blocks released so it appears Amazon is keeping less drivers in reserve and adding more last minute blocks in order to keep their scheduling as efficient as possible. It simply makes business sense for them to run this way but is harder for the drivers but Amazon isn't concerned about making things easy for their drivers.


----------



## soupergloo (Jul 24, 2015)

24 hour drops are still happening at UCA1, but today was the first day in a long time that I haven’t been able to grab one — not a single one. no one at my warehouse was.


----------

